# Speedsolving.com Wiki



## pjk (Aug 27, 2008)

We are happy to announce the Speedsolving.com Wiki:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki

For now, anyone can edit/add content. If it starts getting abused, that will change.

If you have something to add, please feel free to do so. You can find a guide on editing these pages here.

If you have any questions/comments/suggestions regarding this, please feel free to let me know.

Expect many more features added to this soon.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yaaaaaay. Nice work, pjk (and badmephisto).


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 28, 2008)

thank you. yes, we hope to make it useful. we'll see how that goes. First part is just raising awareness of its existence.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 28, 2008)

I suggest making it at wiki.speedsolving.com, with speedsolving.com/wiki redirecting.
At least, could we take the index.php out of http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page?

Anyhow, I like this attempt. With a nice URL (that does way more than it should), and reasonable exposure, this could finally succeed.

I've already made Sune and Niklas, and I'm going to create lots of pages to help this, and I'll try to make others help. (qqwref is helping, and made a pretty 2x2x2 methods page.) I think we'll be in a draft stage for a few months, but eventually have a great place to send newcomers who don't use Google. 

Also, can we have a contest for a cool puzzle logo? The Wikipedia logo is already a puzzle, and I'm sure one of us would come up with something really creative for the wiki.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll make a separate post, because I think this is important enough to warrant it...

Unlike Wikipedia, could we allow (semi-)original research to be posted, and have some format for it. Apart from general cubing knowledge, there are a lot of obscure things known by few cubers, and their sites are not nearly as easy to find for unknown info.

For example, I would like to post my OLL parity on the page about big even cube OLL parity, but it would be weird to say "Lucas Garron has found an alternate parity alg to the 'standard' one, which he and some people consider to be better. Among others, 4x4x4 and NAR holder Dan Cohen has adopted it." I'd like to be able to post something like "Lucas Garron: I found this parity alg using ACube, and I like it better than the standard one." and if people like the info, they can use it.
(That's one lovely thing about math, and some of cubing: If you write something, it's either true or not, and readers can decide whether they want to accept it.)


Okay, long example, but PJK, would you be for creating "Original Research" sections?
We'd still have to encourage good use, but I would find it a great tool for contribution.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I suggest making it at wiki.speedsolving.com, with speedsolving.com/wiki redirecting.
> At least, could we take the index.php out of http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page?



I agree with taking the index out of that directory, but I don't agree with making it wiki.speedsolving.com unless you want to do that with other sections of the site too. Its nice to have the uniformity of all sites being in either the format <www.speedsolving.com/site> or <site.speedsolving.com>... but not both.

Edit:
I second the research thing too, but why not just have a templated wiki page for this or something? Or is this what you meant, Lucas?


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 28, 2008)

I tried to upload an image showing the notation for Pyraminx but it did not work. I got this message when I did it:

"The upload directory (public) is not writable by the webserver."

Is this function disabled?


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2008)

Lucas: Regarding the URL, speedsolving.com/wiki, why do you like wiki.speedsolving.com better? There is no difference, and as JBC said, the forums are speedsolving/forum. I'd prefer to keep it consistent (I do remember you suggesting forum.speedsolving.com). As far as the URL's with index and main_page, I will work on it. The URL is pretty ugly, and was planning on trying to clean it up.



Lucas said:


> Also, can we have a contest for a cool puzzle logo? The Wikipedia logo is already a puzzle, and I'm sure one of us would come up with something really creative for the wiki.


Sounds like a good idea. Any suggestions of a prize I should give away?



Lucas said:


> would you be for creating "Original Research" sections?


Even with the example, I'm not sure what you mean. I know wiki has the sources at the bottom and use a little tally note to refer to the location of the citation. Is this what you are referring to? Or are you referring to a citation page?



Kenneth said:


> I tried to upload an image showing the notation for Pyraminx but it did not work. I got this message when I did it:
> 
> "The upload directory (public) is not writable by the webserver."
> 
> Is this function disabled?


The image folder wasn't writable. Try it now.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, I try it... a little later, was about to write something else right now 

How about image policy? My idea was to take the simple image at the WCA Pyraminx scrambler and upload it. Strictly legal it is copyrighted to WCA or possibly Jaap who I guess is the one who created it. But I can't imagine someone would dislike if it is used elsewhere. What do you think? Can we use images like that? or should I write to Ron and ask and get his permission when I can't think anything but an OK from him =)


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds good.

As far as images go, I don't think it will be to big of a deal. Try to credit people whenever you use an image. I don't think anyone in the WCA would care if we used their images, but if we start taking them from other places, we may want to ask and/or give credit for the image.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice job on some of the articles guys!

Lucas: You don't like the logo? I think I could come up with something better if I had more than 5 minutes to make one  But yes why not, we should have a contest, it would be fun to see what others could come up with!

As for prize, I think bragging rights are good enough


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 28, 2008)

pjk said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> As far as images go, I don't think it will be to big of a deal. Try to credit people whenever you use an image. I don't think anyone in the WCA would care if we used their images, but if we start taking them from other places, we may want to ask and/or give credit for the image.



Yes, exactly my thinking, WCA and Speedcubing are parts of our community, "elsewhere" is not.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 29, 2008)

Another thing: how possible is it to make wiki links in the forum? Like if you for example write [[3x3x3]] in the forum the software would automaticly create a link to the 3x page at the wiki (or to an emty page if it does not exist) Would it be too much work or is it easy to do? Mabey other problems with it?

......
For all of you who are not used to edit in wikis and open the main page and just find pages...

Go to the recent changes page, that's where the real action occures. the latest pages, who edited it and such is visible there.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 29, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Another thing: how possible is it to make wiki links in the forum? Like if you for example write [[3x3x3]] in the forum the software would automaticly create a link to the 3x page at the wiki (or to an emty page if it does not exist) Would it be too much work or is it easy to do? Mabey other problems with it?
> 
> ......
> For all of you who are not used to edit in wikis and open the main page and just find pages...
> ...



hey thats a pretty interesting suggestion. It maybe shouldnt bee too hard either. Could it be as easy as finding the PHP script that is executed when Submit Reply is hit, and then just do a string replacement call and inserting the URLcode there?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 29, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing: how possible is it to make wiki links in the forum? Like if you for example write [[3x3x3]] in the forum the software would automaticly create a link to the 3x page at the wiki (or to an emty page if it does not exist) Would it be too much work or is it easy to do? Mabey other problems with it?
> ...



Yeah, I'd think this would be easy, too. It could be as simple as just appending to the link: <http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/> with whatever is at the end, like "Test_page"... so http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Test_page. I imagine a lot of redirects could be set up, so [[3x3x3]] or [[3x3]] could direct you to [[3x3x3_Speedcubing_methods]].

Edit: this could easily be abused though, as I possibly jsut demonstrated...


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Another thing: how possible is it to make wiki links in the forum? Like if you for example write [[3x3x3]] in the forum the software would automaticly create a link to the 3x page at the wiki (or to an emty page if it does not exist) Would it be too much work or is it easy to do? Mabey other problems with it?
> 
> ......
> For all of you who are not used to edit in wikis and open the main page and just find pages...
> ...


I could probably make something like this work. I've also still been working on making applets show up via BBcode. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 29, 2008)

Please do not work just because of me, I just got a lot of ideas that slips out all the time. Do the implementasions only if you think it will make the forum better.


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2008)

I definitely like hearing your ideas, and I think it is a great idea.


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2008)

I messed around with some URL rewrite stuff, and I will be able to remove the index.php and make the URL a little cleaner. Give me a couple days and I should have it done.

Edit: Also, do you think we should copy the articles from wikipedia about the cubes and put them up? I think it would be a good idea to include basic pages like that. We will need to link to the wikipedia page at the bottom.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 30, 2008)

pjk said:


> Edit: Also, do you think we should copy the articles from wikipedia about the cubes and put them up? I think it would be a good idea to include basic pages like that. We will need to link to the wikipedia page at the bottom.



Yes, this would be a good idea. This is what I initially did with the software pages, anyway... those should probably reference wikipedia too.


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2008)

The Wiki is temporarily down. It should be up in the next 12 hours or so. Working on the URL re-writing.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, okay, I thought you'd deleted it or something silly like that. Good luck with the URL 

I know you don't aspire to have a huge amount of info on it, but Lucas and I are willing to help put information there and make things look pretty. I hope you don't mind if there's some stuff there that isn't necessarily taken from the forums here.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 30, 2008)

Why should we not aspire to have a huge ammount of information in the wiki? It certainly doesn't seem like a bad thing... as long as all the information is supported (unlike that "Positive Benefits" page, which meph deleted...)


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Oh, okay, I thought you'd deleted it or something silly like that. Good luck with the URL
> 
> I know you don't aspire to have a huge amount of info on it, but Lucas and I are willing to help put information there and make things look pretty. I hope you don't mind if there's some stuff there that isn't necessarily taken from the forums here.


The URL re-writing didn't work out too well, but I am going to do some more research and make it work soon, hopefully with no downtime this time. And I don't mind if there is non-forum stuff. Thanks for contributing.


----------



## reghrhre (Aug 31, 2008)

nice work on that website, i think its really cool


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2008)

Love the wiki already. I wrote a bunch of **** for you to read here though:

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Talk:Main_Page#Hello.21


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 15, 2008)

Thom, do you got any leftovers from the WikiCube? I did some work there and not to mention Ravi who made a mass of pages. Those pages must be wery easy to transfer to this new wiki. But maybe you should ask Ravi first, he is actually the copyright holder of the pages he made, (the pages I made are, as all my works, PD stuff =)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry, all the wikicube data is lost - a real shame. Just like all my other stuff that's online really. The only stuff that survived is the stuff that got mirrored, I really need to sort out my hosting.

Then again, I can host all the cubing stuff on the wiki


----------



## Lewis (Sep 16, 2008)

There seems to be a load of non cubing-related links at the top of the main page on the wiki. I'm just pointing it out because I don't think they belong there and they weren't there before.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 16, 2008)

Please disable anonymous editors (those appearing in the "histories" as only IP addresses).


----------



## pjk (Sep 16, 2008)

Now only registered users w/ a confirmed email can edit.

I have also enabled these users to delete pages.


----------



## pjk (Oct 5, 2008)

You can now enter in math formulas using <tex>equation</tex> tags. See this for more details.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 5, 2008)

pjk said:


> You can now enter in math formulas using <tex>equation</tex> tags. See this for more details.



Algs looks pretty nice if you use:

<tex>\small R U R' U R U2 R'</tex>


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that there should be a link to it in that top bar...
seems more handy!


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just realized something: I am working with drupal atm. The .htaccess file contains a nice rewrite rule, this might help to get rid of the index.php:


```
# Rewrite URLs of the form 'x' to the form 'index.php?q=x'.
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !=/favicon.ico
  RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?q=$1 [L,QSA]
```


----------



## pjk (Oct 17, 2008)

That may work, but I don't want to simply rewrite URL's, I want to simply get rid of it. There are many other options that will work, I just need to find time to work on them along with the other priorities.

Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 20, 2008)

This might be a weird request, but can someone edit my entry page and delete the part that claims that I still hold the national record for 4x4x4 single? I've edited my entry for accuracy in the past, but it records my IP address in the edit history log, and also I do have an account on wikipedia and it records my username when and if I'm logged in (which looks obviously enough like my name). I'm trying to stay in the spirit of wikipedia by asking if someone can correct that mistake so I'm not editing stuff about myself.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pjk (Oct 20, 2008)

Chris, are you referring to the Speedsolving Wiki or actually wikipedia.org? I don't know of any place on the Speedsolving Wiki with your old national record listed, and not sure where it would be on the actual wikipedia.org.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 20, 2008)

pjk said:


> Chris, are you referring to the Speedsolving Wiki or actually wikipedia.org?



It's the actual wikipedia.org, but it's linked to from the speedsolving.com wiki. It's the page listed by my name. I just feel bad, because sometimes people who know me say they've seen the page, and sometimes I have to explain that no I don't hold the 4x4 single NR. Dan holds the record, and rightly so 

Chris


----------



## pjk (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't find it linked off the Speedsolving Wiki anywhere. What page would it be on?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2008)

pjk said:


> I can't find it linked off the Speedsolving Wiki anywhere. What page would it be on?



Right here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Rubik's_cube_celebrities

His name points to the wikipedia entry for him.


----------



## pjk (Oct 20, 2008)

Fixed, thanks.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 6, 2008)

*Wanted!*​
Images of puzzles, all of them, dead or alive!

The wiki really lacks images of all kinds. If you got a camera and a bunch of good looking puzzles and if you like to take pictures? Then go for it 

What we need is bright images of puzzles on a uniform background, a clean white sheet is the best. The puzzles may show solved, scrambled, in a turn and so. The size of the images does not have to be that big, around 400 pixels squared is OK in most cases.

If you got the pics, then go to The upload page.

_If you haven't got an account? then you must fix that first because the wiki is editable only to registred users_

NOTE: Do not upload images you have not made yourself without permisson from the one who made it, it's against the copyright laws and we like the wiki to be clean.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, today I uploaded the pictures on Wikipedia for 2x2 through 7x7. So you don't need to worry about pictures of those. It is fine to take things from Wikipedia since it is by nature not copyrighted, but of course it is still common courtesy to provide a link back to the Wikipedia page and to say who the uploader/author of the original image is.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 9, 2008)

You might still want to ask the creator of the image whether you can use it.
What if they sue Speedsolving for it?
Still, it will be boring to see the same old images on wiki and speedsolving. 
Unfortunately, I dont have a camera with me now, just my blurry handphone one..


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 10, 2008)

I've just taken some pictures with my father's digital camera, they are now up. Look in the 4x4 and 5x5 section.
I wonder if anyone can ever try to add more facts to these pages?


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 10, 2008)

You are right about that it is boring if we use the same images as wikipedia. I can add up info for the images you uploaded but I'm not sure what you want? =)

I made a copuple of copyright signs we can use to put at the image pages. There are three diffrent depending on level of copyright. Include any of these to the image pages:

{{IMGPD}} ... If the image is public domain
{{IMGGNU}} ... If it is a GNU licence image
{{IMGCP}} ... If the image is copyrighted but used by permission


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> I've just taken some pictures with my father's digital camera, they are now up. Look in the 4x4 and 5x5 section.
> I wonder if anyone can ever try to add more facts to these pages?


Awesome pics, great work.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi, I made some ImageCube images for corners and all types of edges and centers on a NxN cube. I also added the information about all those types into the articles for Corner piece/Edge piece/Center piece. The primary article now has a lowercase p (Corner piece, not Corner Piece) to fit in with Wikipedia standards, and also I fixed all the redirects to reflect this.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 1, 2009)

We should add some other languages too... I can make Estonian translation...


----------



## peterbat (Jul 9, 2009)

In the form for registering a user name with the wiki, it says this under the email field:


> E-mail address is optional, but it enables others to contact you through your user or user_talk page without needing to reveal your identity.



Is it possible to change this to something like:

"E-mail address is optional, but it enables others to contact you through your user or user_talk page without needing to reveal your identity. *Also, wiki edits will not be permitted without a confirmed E-mail address.*"?

I was confused for a little bit about how to add content until I read the post in this thread on the necessity of a confirmed email address.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 10, 2009)

Seeing as its already been bumped ... I've been using the Wiki (amongst other things) to find more fingertrick friendly OLL/PLL algs. It seems that quite a few algs are under the wrong section, for example I had this alg: y F R' F' R U R U' R' under OLL 24, when it should be under OLL 37. 

I've fixed any errors I've found, but I suspect there are many more in the algs sections. If anyone has some spare time to kill it might be worth going through all the algs and checking them. Using tools like alg.garron.us could make this easier.

I would do it myself, but far too busy!


----------



## pjk (Jul 10, 2009)

peterbat said:


> In the form for registering a user name with the wiki, it says this under the email field:
> 
> 
> > E-mail address is optional, but it enables others to contact you through your user or user_talk page without needing to reveal your identity.
> ...


I'm glad you brought that up. I will make this change or allow anonymous editing again when I get some additional anti-spam system installed. I will get this done this weekend.



Cride5 said:


> Seeing as its already been bumped ... I've been using the Wiki (amongst other things) to find more fingertrick friendly OLL/PLL algs. It seems that quite a few algs are under the wrong section, for example I had this alg: y F R' F' R U R U' R' under OLL 24, when it should be under OLL 37.
> 
> I've fixed any errors I've found, but I suspect there are many more in the algs sections. If anyone has some spare time to kill it might be worth going through all the algs and checking them. Using tools like alg.garron.us could make this easier.
> 
> I would do it myself, but far too busy!


I have gone through some of the PLL's and edited any issues I've had. I'm glad you've fixed problems you've seen, as there is no way for one person to be able to make all the edits the wiki needs themselves.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 28, 2009)

*WIKI Restructuring + New Methods List*

Hi All,

You may have noticed the Wiki front page has been restructured a little, particularly in the puzzle methods section. Some of the sections have been moved around and a new Puzzle Hardware section has been added (given the popularity of the hardware forum).

I've, also added a Complete List of Methods for solving various puzzles, with links to corresponding Wiki pages and external websites. The information was compiled from the wiki, and this, and this thread. Despite its name, the list is by no means complete, so please do update it if you have any more info.

If you have any comments on the updates, please discuss below...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2009)

On the topic of improving the wiki, can someone with a bit more knowledge and spare time than me PLEASE fix the parity page. I'm thinking of deleting what's on there, because its better to have nothing than something incorrect.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> On the topic of improving the wiki, can someone with a bit more knowledge and spare time than me PLEASE fix the parity page. I'm thinking of deleting what's on there, because its better to have nothing than something incorrect.



wow that page is terrible. I'll type something up tomorrow.


----------



## brunson (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic, Cride5, excellent work. I, for one, appreciate the time and effort it took.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Roux Page sucks. I'll get working on that today.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry for the bump but can we have an alg database? not just OLL and PLL which we have right now but algs for BLD, pyraminx, megaminx, and square-1 EPs. It'd be nice to have algs to compare with. I don't mind adding the EPs.

EDIT: I just realized that there is already an alg database. But the puzzle is limited. Hopefully we can expand on that.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 29, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Sorry for the bump but can we have an alg database? not just OLL and PLL which we have right now but algs for BLD, pyraminx, megaminx, and square-1 EPs. It'd be nice to have algs to compare with. I don't mind adding the EPs.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized that there is already an alg database. But the puzzle is limited. Hopefully we can expand on that.



wiki (plural wikis)
A collaborative website which can be directly edited using only a web browser, often by anyone with access to it.


----------

